
India's First Bot on Messenger for Bill Payments - srinivasnjay
https://payjo.in
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". I'm curious
about the history of its development.

guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

